# Just got my 1x36 set up



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

No questions here really just wanted to say that my 1x36w bright kit came in the mail today and I got it hooked up 

Looks awesome and I now have 3.6 watts/gallon of 5500k on a 10 gallon. Muhahahaha. Now I just need a digital camera so I can show you how awesome my tank is going to look in a couple months


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

Did you get it from AH Supply? Just wondering.....


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah i did. Great product, good directions. Easily installation.


----------



## windchill (Aug 2, 2006)

I am happy with my lights from this company also.

Ordered them on a monday, they were here on wednesday. I called with a question and the person who answered was very helpful. I would recommend this company to others.


----------

